# Otsego County, NY Beekeeper Club



## Happy Honey Farm

Good luck, there is a great need for more clubs. I am a member and organizer of Mid NY bee club and I was getting calls from people out that was too join our club. We hold our meetings at the Oriskany Coop they are helpful so contact your local COOP they may let you hold mettings there.


----------



## sqkcrk

Do you mean the Onieda County Cooperative Extension Office near the Airport? Or have you moved since I was there last? When is the next mtng?


----------



## Happy Honey Farm

Yes Onieda County Coop.


----------



## JohnAllen

and the next meeting is 7:30 PM on Valentine's Day


----------



## Anchoa

Mark Johnson tells me that the Otsego County, NY Beekeeper Club exploratory meeting will probably occur on Thursday, February 16 (two days after Valentine's Day) at the Cooperstown Veterinary Clinic, which is on Route 28 north of Cooperstown. I will update this post when this has been confirmed. Please consider coming if you're interested in bees and live in (or near) Otsego County.


----------



## Anchoa

Meeting time is now finalized. The first meeting of the Otsego County, NY Beekeeper Club will be on Thursday, February 23rd (NOT 16th) at the Cooperstown Veterinary Clinic (adjacent to Oaks Creek Beekeeping) at 6542 Route 28 (Hartwick, NY) just less than 4.5 miles northwest of Cooperstown on Route 28/80 [This is between Fly Creek and Schuyler Lake.]. Mark Johnson would like an RSVP if you are coming by calling his cellphone, 607-282-0190. Anyone interested honeybees is most welcome to attend--please come.


----------

